# MH? Your input is appreciated and taken seriously



## robin623 (Jun 8, 2012)

I put some temp light on my tank, but still looking to replace my lost lights, I been browsing and found to good prospects for a MH lighting system
1) is ADV Plus Metal Halide System
Individual power cords & power switches for MH bulb, T5HO bulb, and lunar. 
non-corrosive coated housing 
built-in cooling fan 
external HQI Controller 
tempered glass splash guard 
Mounting legs 
Free Bulbs: 1x 250W 15000K double ended MH bulb, 4x T5HO 39W Actinic bulbs, 4x Lunar LED bulbs. 
Optional hanging kit is available for purchase.









*2) *Sea World Metal Halide Lamp 36 "(250W×1+T5 39W×4) Total 406W 
Pretty much the same features, I know you get what you pay for, both under $200, I really don't have much of a choice now to be cheap


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and TFK to start off 

What size tank are they going on?

MH gives off an enormous amount of heat, so you may need to invest in a chiller (not cheap) or at least cooling fans if you notice a temperature fluctuation.

What type of system are you running, Fish Only, Fish Only with Live Rock, Reef?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I am going to move you thread to the Saltwater Fish section, this will likely get more responses this way.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Sea World Fixture. If you need to go with Halides.
Aquarium Light 48" 324W T5 HO Hood LCD Timer Coral Reef 6x54 Fluorescent Actinic 813373017915 | eBay
36" 3FT T5 HO QUAD AQUARIUM LIGHTS 156W Built-in Timer | eBay
36" 234W T5 HO Aquarium Light Hood LCD Timer Coral Reef 6x39 Fluorescent Actinic | eBay

But for that much light, you don't really have to go with Halides.


----------

